# Woman Elders - A History?



## FenderPriest (Apr 13, 2009)

To my mind, and with just a little reading on the subject, it appears to me that women have only ever been considered for ordination in Christian congregations since the mid-late 1800's. Is that correct? Does anybody have any knowledge of the history of the ordination of women as elders in church history? Just a question of curiosity to me at the moment.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 13, 2009)

I was tought in seminary that there is an ordination service found in the quumran community for ordination of a female high priestes, but you proberbly did not ask for jewish church history


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 13, 2009)

FenderPriest said:


> To my mind, and with just a little reading on the subject, it appears to me that women have only ever been considered for ordination in Christian congregations since the mid-late 1800's. Is that correct? Does anybody have any knowledge of the history of the ordination of women as elders in church history? Just a question of curiosity to me at the moment.



In this country it started in the 19th century with Unitarianism - example - Julia Ward Howe, Unitarian "preacher", feminist and utopian who wrote the Battle "Hymn" of the Republic. Arminianism, while not unitarian, does emphasize man's works in salvation, so women in leadership has been popular there, albeit later in the 20th century - Aimee Semple McPherson, Kathryn Kuhlman, etc.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 13, 2009)

In broad Christian history, that is true, before the modernism of the mid 1800's women were not ordained as church officers. Unordained women and men helped and were involved in many ways in the church, but God qualified church office authority to men with certain calling, gifting and exemplary life qualifications- and history has broadly reflected that.

The word "ordination" applies to appointed church office, Bishop, Elder, Minister and Deacon. I understand you are focusing on Elder's here but "ordination" as a divine ordinance includes Deacons too. [There were occasional periods of church history before the mid 1800's modernism when unordained women who assisted the Deacons and were called "deaconess"; they were under the authority of the Deacons, and were not ordained to office as were Deacons.]

For the broader proposition of women being "ordained" to ecclesiastical office, you may find helpful this well-researched summary paper by Mr Brian Schwertley. It traces both biblical and historical basis: 
A Historical and Biblical Examination of Women Deacons


----------



## FenderPriest (Apr 13, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> The word "ordination" applies to appointed church office, Bishop, Elder, Minister and Deacon. I understand you are focusing on Elder's here but "ordination" as a divine ordinance includes Deacons too. [There were occasional periods of church history before the mid 1800's modernism when unordained women who assisted the Deacons and were called "deaconess"; they were under the authority of the Deacons, and were not ordained to office as were Deacons.]
> 
> For the broader proposition of women being "ordained" to ecclesiastical office, you may find helpful this well-researched summary paper by Mr Brian Schwertley. It traces both biblical and historical basis:
> A Historical and Biblical Examination of Women Deacons



Indeed. I was aware of the ordination of women as deaconesses, but I appreciate the link. Thanks!


----------



## Josiah (Apr 13, 2009)

_The Presbytery of Seattle 1858-2005_ by *Robert L. Welsh* might be of use to you. It has a lot of useful information on early womens ordination in the PCUSA, specifically in the Seattle Presbytery.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 13, 2009)

There is a an Espicopalian minister in Grand Rapids that did a PhD dissertation on some German 9-9th century nuns that were ordained to the priesthood. I cannot remember his name- but this was a fringe obscure group. Sorry, I can't remember more about now- I do not think that this exception can really define the rule though.


----------

